# ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))



## in_god_i_trust (13 نوفمبر 2007)

هذة الصورة اخذت للبابا كيرلس يعد رسامتة بطريرك وفى هذه الصور ظهور القديس مارمينا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

واو .. واو .. ربي يسوع .. شكرا علة كل المعجزات و الظهورات علة ايدي القديسين .. شكرا يا رب 

شكرا ان كاد آي ترست عل صورة


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

*جميلة جدا  الصورة دى وشكرا كتير على تعبك ونتمنى منك الكثير والرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

*حاجه عظيمه جدا 

فليتمجد اسم يسوع فى قديسيه​*


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

صورة حلوة كتيرررر


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

الرب يباركك


----------



## MAGED NABIH (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

انا بحب البابا كيرلس واتمنى شفاعته عند المخلص


----------



## وردة السلام (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

شكرا ع الصور كتير بس عندي سؤال بتمنى لاتفكروا عم اتمسخر
بيقولو وقت بيصير اعجوبة الصور ما بتطلع كيف بيصوروا الاعاجيب وبتطلع الصور
سوري مرة تانية وشكرا جزيلا ولكن اتمنى الرد ع السؤال وشكراا


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

_مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الصور الرائعه​_


----------



## vetaa (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ظهور ماري مينا للبابا كيراس بعد رسامته((بالصور))*

للاسف تقريبا الصوره وقتها انتهى 
ياريت لو ترفعها تانى


----------



## مايكل عادل صبحى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يساعد اولادة


----------



## mah_rous (26 مارس 2009)

انا سعيد جداااا جدااااا جدااااا للانضمام اليكم واتمني ان اكون واحد منكم لكي تتم سعادتي


----------



## mah_rous (26 مارس 2009)

in_god_i_trust قال:


> هذة الصورة اخذت للبابا كيرلس يعد رسامتة بطريرك وفى هذه الصور ظهور القديس مارمينا


ياخساره انا اشتركت بعد مده الصوره ما انتهت اذا كان ممكن ارسالها فلكم جزيل الشكر لكي بركه هذا الصوره تكون معنا جميعا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 مارس 2009)

*ياريت ترفع الصورة تانى وميرسى ليك*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

رائع

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

انا مش شايف صورة ولا حاجه​


----------



## ماريام (9 أبريل 2009)

انا سعيدة علشان بقيت وحدة منكم وبقدر اشوف كل الحاجات الحلوة الموجودة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

الصوره مش واضحه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hany manserm (13 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدا الصورة دى وشكرا كتير على تعبك ونتمنى منك الكثير والرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## mikycoco (19 أغسطس 2009)

gogggggggggggggggd


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف مركز الرفع حذف الصوره ​


----------

